# NIRL



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Gary. It is good to see one again and with quality fish, heck that is one nice trout!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice fish,, great report  -i love scottsmoor landing  .. i wish i was closer 
i'd be there everyday..
       -anytide


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks guys, been doing very well out of the landing lately. This trout was in a school in the flats, pretty cool seeing so many big trout all together.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job Garry!  I was over there a few days before and didn't do nearly as well.


----------

